
Whatever Happened to News.gmane.org? - billiob
https://lars.ingebrigtsen.no/2020/01/06/whatever-happened-to-news-gmane-org/
======
triska
First of all, thank you Lars for running this invaluable service for so long!

And second, regarding the question “Is it even useful for anybody any more?”:

Definitely _yes_. I have often used news.gmane.org to selectively read for
example emacs-devel and other mailing lists without having to subscribe to all
of them. The NNTP gateway allows very convenient browsing of messages, and
also posting and responding, from within Emacs and especially via Gnus for
which we can also thank you.

It is great that this will now continue at news.gmane.io, so thank you once
more!

~~~
yegle
For the case when you want to read a mailing list but do not want to subscribe
to it, I've been using kill-the-newsletter a lot
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12949154](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12949154))

------
blindgeek
To answer another question from the post:

"But do I want to do this? Asking mailing lists admins to trust me again, with
a new domain after the previous debacle, is a bit too much, isn't it?"

I'm a list admin for a mailing list available on gmane. Granted, it doesn't
get much traffic. As a list admin, I feel that Lars -- via gmane -- is
providing an invaluable service for my list. At least for me, it's not too
much to ask, though I'm a sample size of one.

I appreciate being able to use Gmane to read and contribute to so many mailing
lists, all from the comfort of my favorite newsreader (gnus). Rather than
having many sporadically-followed lists delivered via email, I can access them
over NNTP, saving disk space etc. I'd miss it if it were gone.

------
onedognight
Thanks Lars! For Gnus and for Gmane! For your code, your time, and the
(donated because of you) news and web servers.

Don’t beat yourself up over the loss of the domain name. You have given more
to your community than most people ever will. Your (structured [0])
procrastination likely lead to your contributions in the first place. So if
they lead to some hiccoughs as well, then we, the beneficiaries, can take the
bad with the good.

This downtime that seems significant now, may not be. Users of a free service
I co-run came back in droves after our similar lack of attention led to an
“unexpected” 32bit ID roll-over that took _months_ of downtime to resolve. Our
users came back in droves (and though never back to the same level as before)
with nothing but thanks after having tried the alternatives. Gmane was a
breath of fresh air when you released it, and I suspect nothing compares still
today. It may not warrant as much of your time today as it once did. So it
goes.

Also, allow someone to help. I never could have handled our failures on my
own.

[0]
[http://www.structuredprocrastination.com/](http://www.structuredprocrastination.com/)

------
gnufx
The company formed to hold the assets is proposed to be struck off:
[https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10325734](https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10325734)

I wonder if gmane.org will get renewed anyway, as it's due to expire in March.

\-- A previously-happy user

------
beagle3
I guess C is cloudflare; But have no idea who Y is - perhaps Yahoo, but then
they would be O[ath] by now....

~~~
jks
It was some smaller company, one that I had never heard about until they
picked up Gmane. The name is probably somewhere in the gmane mailing list
archives (available via nntp) but if Lars doesn't want to name them, I think
it would be polite not to publish it here.

~~~
glandium
It's named in a previous article linked in this article.

